

Ask HN: I am quiting HN, its rigged - yuashizuki

I have raised this issue a lot of times of hn being 
rigged, and this is the final time I am doing this. here is some more evidence. 
front page =&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;GwtT4pF
my link =&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;K3nZ8dL
enjoy your time here.
======
anigbrowl
It's not a straight votes vs. posting time chart, but weights submissions by
other factors, like how fast the voting goes and other factors I don't even
know about.

Anyway, why do you care? I have stupendous amounts of karama but a lot of my
submissions sink like a stone anyway, other times I post something that I
consider amusing but unimportant and am surprised to find it sitting at the
top of the front page hours later. It's not like there's some special store
where you get to exchange karma points for cash/equity/delicious cake,
although if anyone wants to set that up I would be totally supportive of it.

This isn't the first time you've got upset about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9241171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9241171)
I suggest you stop worrying about it.

------
cjensen
If your point is that your link with 7 upvotes was not promoted to the front
page like another link with 7 upvotes, then... I'm afraid it's not rigged at
all: the rank algorithm has more inputs that just upvotes. Which should be
obvious: otherwise the article that had the most upvotes in history would
still be ranked #1.

------
duncan_bayne
'Rigged' makes it sound like you're trying to win / earn something from
participating here. What's your goal in participating on HN?

------
skorecky
If you're just here for the karma, you're going to have a bad time.

Also in the pictures they are completely different titles. I'm not sure
exactly what you're trying to prove.

------
svisser
More votes doesn't mean front page.

Surely you would agree that the algorithm should consider other factors, such
as time between votes, who voted, and so on?

------
qiqing
I dunno, this seems like you might have triggered the "vote-ring detector."

------
Mz
_hn being rigged_

HN is "rigged" in that it has a set of rules that influence ranking. If you
don't like those rules, yeah, you won't like it here. If you have some
overdeveloped idea about how much attention you "deserve" or something, yeah,
you probably won't like it here. HN doesn't exist as some venue for your
personal convenience. It is a) part of the business strategy for Y-Combinator
and b) a community. Every community has to find ways to balance diverse
interests. And since it has a bona fide business purpose, that will come
first, before other things. You can thus expect it to remain "rigged" and not
live up to whatever imagined ideals you think it should ascribe to. FWIW, I
think the fact that it is "rigged" is part of why it is one of the better
things on the web.

ciao

------
yuashizuki
clicks front page => [http://imgur.com/GwtT4pF](http://imgur.com/GwtT4pF)
mylink => [http://imgur.com/K3nZ8dL](http://imgur.com/K3nZ8dL)

